

I have already used the name "Go" for *MY* programming language - petercooper
http://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9

======
rwhitman
For some bizarre reason my obsession today is with this thread and the idea of
renaming Go to "Issue9"...

InformationWeek just caught on
[http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/web_services/sh...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/web_services/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=221601351)

And the hashtag #issue9 is growing in popularity on Twitter

------
rnicholson
Dupe from yesterday - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=934752> but is
marked [dead] for some reason.

